# Hamburger Forderungs-Management: Monats - Abonnement



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Die HFM schickt mir eine Rechnung über 
Internet - Service :1 Monats - Abonnement 49,- Euro

Auf email-Protest bekomme ich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu einem offenbar dänischen Anschuss.
Zur fraglichen Zeit hat sich ein Programm d.exe eingenistet.
Die Forderung kommt ursprünglich von GAZA MEDIA ApS Kopenhagen.
Ich vermute ein Dialer mit einer Rufnummer nach Dänemark über den dann auch der Service "gebucht" wurde.
Die Telekom gibt vorab keine Auskunft ob und wie oft eine dänische Nummer angewählt wurde. Da könnten ja noch weitere Kosten auflaufen?
Ist das erfahrungsgemäß eine einzige Rechung oder ist jetzt monatllich mit solchen Rechnungen zu rechnen?
Sollte man bezahlen, um den Kopf wieder frei zu kriegen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 März 2004)

Um einen Überblick zu bekommen, solltest Du Dir den HAS-Thread zu Gemüte führen. Zwar mag der Name anders sein, aber das Problem und die Vorgehensweise sind sicherlich gleich.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Danke haudraufundschluss,
hatte das über HAS voher auch schon gelesen, vielleicht ist es sogar die gleiche Crew.
Was meint Ihr zu meinen Fragen?
Ist die Regulierungsbehörde an sochen Informationen interessiert oder reagiert sie nur auf Beschwerden?


----------



## johinos (23 März 2004)

Dänische Zielrufnummer für die HFM gab's schonmal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44833&highlight=hfm+berechnet#44833 
Wie wär's mit anmelden?


----------



## Schnauzer (26 März 2004)

Hallo HFM-Genervte,
leider habe auch ich die unerwünschte Bekanntschaft mit dieser "Firma"
gemacht.
Sie hat unter dem Vorwand einer Werbezusendung sich die zustellungsfähige Adresse durch meine Lebensgefährtin erschlichen.
Schon am nächsten Tag erhielten wir eine Rechnung über 49€ und zwei Pornonummern ala 190.
Einen weiteren Tag danach, nach telefonischem Widerspruch, kam dann die erste Drohung mit einem Inkassobüro.
Die Zahlungsfrist wurde auf sieben Tage eingeschränkt. Diesem Schreiben- ohne Unterschrift- eine in der Anlage beigefügte Kopie suchen wir immer noch erfolglos.
Bei Arcor wurde mir versichert: Ihre Nummer ist für diese Anbieter gesperrt und es ist auch keine Einwahl bekannt.
Die Internetbetrüger lassen grüßen. Und ich auf die Bezahlung warten!


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

hallo, habe auch dieses problem. wer kann mir helfen.
grüße
patrick


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2004)

Zuerst kommt eine Einwahl über irgend eine "normale" Telefonnummer mittels einer illegalen Dialertechnologie zu stande. Während vor einigen Monaten noch 0800er Nummern angewählt wurden, sind es jetzt Einwahlen nach Dänemark über die Nummer *004535293061*. Dort wird die Telefonnummer des Betroffenen zurück verfolgt und dem Telefonanschlussinhaber eine Rechnung präsentiert. Die Leistung soll angeblich mit dem wissentlichen Abschluss eines Monatsabos begründet sein, siehe auch den Thread: STT Telekom-[Melden] - http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989

Verantortlich für das unlautere Spiel ist die STT (*Secure Tele Transfer AsP*) mit ihrer Partner-Firma *Gaza Media AsP*, beide aus Dänemark. Zum Einsatz kommen scriptgesteuerte Tunneltechnologien, deren Anwendung in dieser Art, zur Abrechnung von Inhalten im Internet, in Deutschland nicht zulässig sind. Der betroffene Rechner selbst weist i. d. R. keine oder nur unbrauchbare Spuren für einen erfolgreichen Vertragsschluss beider Parteien auf. Die Scripte sind nur temporär verfügbar und die gespeicherten Dateien sind allenfalls belanglose Hilfsdateien.

Demzufolge besteht meiner Meinung nach kein Zahlungsanspruch.

Es kann den Betroffenen geraten werden, der ersten Rechnung des *HFM* einmalig (per Einschreiben) zu widersprechen. Die anschließend eingehenden Mahnungen können vernachlässigt werden und auch das Inkassogebahren der Firma "*Persolvo*". Erst wenn dann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingehen sollte, ist diesem (wenn man weiterehin der Meinung ist, nicht bezahlen zu wollen) ebenfalls zu widersprechen und dann liegt es an den Dänen, mit ihrer Forderung ggf. vor Gericht zu gehen. Doch dass es soweit kommt, wird nach derzeitigem Stand der Erkenntnisse z. B. von Verbraucherverbänden, nicht gesehen - das Prozessausfallrisiko ist schlichtweg für den Forderungssteller zu hoch. Immerhin baut die Forderung auf ein illegales Rechnungsmodell.

Wie nun jeder einzelne auf die Rechnung reagiert, muss er für sich selbst entscheiden.

Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass die Firma HFM in Hamburg lediglich eine Briefkastenadresse ist, wie durch die StA Hamburg bereits festgestellt wurde. Diese Feststellung wurde zivilen Beschwerdeführern schriftlich mitgeteilt, von denen dann auch diese Information stammt.

Zum besseren Verständnis der "Geschäftsideen" von Secure Tele Transfer AsP ist auch dieser Thread geeignet: 0190 092102 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1372&start=255&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= hier kam eine ähnliche Technologie zum Einsatz und auch diese war sehr umstritten.


----------

